
Foreign firms that choose China will profit - kp98
https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1176005.shtml
======
kp98
You know, no one really talks about how Tesla's recent ride up has been
partially driven by Chinese investment and entrance into the Chinese market. I
wonder what it means and if any company is or ought to be above doing business
in China, or if NBA, Apple, Blizzard style business should be expected going
forward.

------
whoevercares
Uh it’s a poorly written article without any concrete evidence, data or
anecdote. It’s as if I’m reading some “appeasing” announcement from CCTV. I
thought the “royal” writers could have delivered something much better

